# New Ohio River web-links?



## Pooka (Jan 30, 2012)

Its that time of the year to update the fishing club website, has anyone run across any new web cams, weather, fishing report, navigation, or anything else useful for the Mighty O?


----------



## kycreek (May 31, 2006)

No, but will post if I do. I'm downriver in the Meldahl pool.


----------



## Pooka (Jan 30, 2012)

Thanks! 
Right now we are centered on the Greenup and Byrd pools but that is mostly because we are all lazy and cheap. LOL There is just so much water near-by that it is hard to spend the time and cash to range out too far. About the only fish we lack is wild trout and I think I am the only one who really cares about them.

But I will be happy to add any links that Ohio River OFG folks find useful. They might even sucker us away from home waters.


----------

